# What do i need to put a bipod on my model 742



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a remington Model 742 what do i need to put a bipod on it i know i want a Harris 13" to 23" so i just need to know what i need to mount it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Does it have sling swivel studs in the stock? If not, that is what you will need.

huntin1


----------

